# Elite V2



## kimbo (27/10/14)

Porn in the highest grade

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/10/14)

Oh my

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

That with a dna40 would be the ultimate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/14)

Awesome! Any more pics? Some info perhaps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/10/14)

This is made by Gepetto 

His craftsmanship is class.


http://gepetto-mods.com/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (27/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

Yip and as always... In Stock? Zippo bugger all nudder...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

Same story with all these high end hand made mods... I have been on the list for a Dibi for 5 months now and I should get it in around another 5 months time... and they cost $445 before you have chosen your own wood or any accessories... even the screws and bolts on the Dibi are hand made from scratch... hence the high price tag.


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

Toddy posted today again some waffle about his P-Dib


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

johan said:


> Toddy posted today again some waffle about his P-Dib




And he is a lucky fish because his one is the first DNA30 Dibi on the planet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

